# Do you hunt coyotes with a bow?



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

How do you do it? What seems to work best for you? Do you use a electronic call or hand calls, blinds? Do you shoot while a partner calls?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Havent tried calls but it seems I do best when I am deer hunting. LOL 2X Been thinking of calling from bull blind within Dallas city limits to get feel for behavior. Though city yotes are probably totally different then yotes in the country. Gettin tired of living in big city. besides even bows are against city laws.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes but it sure is hard to conect . Think of turkeys that can smell you. But when you conect is is so sweet !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I here ya on the turkey that can smell and the yote aint bird brained. 10-4


----------



## fxhtr (Mar 17, 2010)

That would be hard to do but doable... i have killed a couple out of a climber before while deer hunting with a bow. git r done!


----------



## clw499 (Mar 18, 2010)

I've called in a few coyotes while bored sitting in my tree stand while hunting whitetails, but it is a lot harder to draw on a coyote than a deer. I've easily called them within bow range, but they always bust me before I can get a shot off! That don't mean I won't keep tryin!!!


----------



## bearbait (Jan 2, 2011)

As a bow is a short range weapon I get right down in the brush with them, usually on the edge of about a 20 yard clearing. Camoed up pretty good and mostly calling alone. That way what I call in I get to shoot. I have done all my calling with mouth calls as I have complete controll over the sounds, but I guess some of the newer E-callers are pretty variable and remotely controlled. Call early in the morning or evening mostly.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum bearbait.


----------



## SDCoyote (Feb 2, 2012)

Shot one female a few months ago with my PSE


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have but found it hard to tie one around their necks!


----------



## trader1933 (Feb 28, 2012)

I am using an e-call, I am just starting into predator hunting and killed my first yote tonight with my bow. Amazing feeling, you have to get them close and it is quick. But nothing like outsmarting a predator at that distance and taking em with a bow. I have been backing into some cover and use an e-call with a mojo critter at about 30 ydrs out. Practice at 40-50 yrd shots. Again I am a novice and am learning and will post my progress.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT trader1933. Good job on the yote with a bow. Did you get any pictures, man we love pictures!!!


----------



## huntersince94 (Jul 8, 2012)

i would think if you hunt in a place like where i hunt that you dont know they are there until they are right on top of you because the woods are so thick. I had tons of bobcats and yotes walk up on me while i was in the stand but like they said...its hard to draw on them!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

The few times a year I target coyotes, I use smoke-pole. Killed a few reds with my bows, but I have 6-10X the misses on them. ...Try drawing on a wood duck. They move quicker than a turkey. Have killed more than one mallard with the bow. They'll sit for a shot.

Congrats, Trader1933! That's a real accomplishment.


----------



## 35bore (Nov 24, 2012)

I will have to agree with you guys, though I have not hunted "specifically for coyotes" the yotes I have dropped have been during Deer season. Two during rifle season and one with a bow. To capitalize on the one with the bow, she came in from about +- 230yrds when I first saw her, I had no intention of shooting her, AT ALL, she made her way to 10 yards under me, stil NO intention to shoot the thing. While under my stand she was eating persimmons that had fallen on the ground. Then she squatted and P****ed right under my stand, then I knew I had to try it. Shot her, and on the way down fell and shattered my heal, so no, I have no pictures.

I have seen quite a few yotes while deer hunting so maybe that's my answer to you're question, get up there where they can't smell you. Heck that's what I plan on doing this winter, but, with a rifle.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Tim Wells is coyote shootin' fool with his bow, shooting some on the run even, youtube it the guy is a freak.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

I've tried but never had any luck. Super hard to get the right yardage on them because they never stay still.


----------



## 25odd6sav (Dec 7, 2012)

Last weekend wile in my stand saw a black wolf walk parallel to me when I thought he was going past not knowing what to do I made a half-ass squirrel chirp with my mouth stopped him in his track he turned came right it and gave me a 30 yard broadside shot lol and I missed


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I imagine that was a bit exciting.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool topic. Forgot all about it. If any of you get on Facebook. Look up Steve Criners Dog Soldier page. A girl named Rachel Burchett is on there with her coyote and bobcat bowkills. Pretty amazing what can be done with a little determination !


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

bucksquatch said:


> Tim Wells is coyote shootin' fool with his bow, shooting some on the run even, youtube it the guy is a freak.


I like Tim Wells, he is an awesome shot! He does shots only other TV personalties can dream about..

I have a plan to shoot one w/ my bow.. I might go out this weekend and give it a go.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have gotten one with a bow.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Back in the 70's I flung a couple of arrows at 'em from my old recurve. Never hit one though. In every case they jumped or ducked the string. Bow was too loud and too slow.


----------

